# Algae ID?



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Can someone identify this algae for me? It grows primarily on equipment and driftwood and is very difficult to remove. Are there any critters that will eat/control this? I have 2.5 wpg, CO2 at 1 bps (checker is green), dosing with Flourish and Flourish potassium per instructed use.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks like Fuzz to me.

With 2.5wpg and Co2, you need dose a bit more Flourish than what you are dosing. The directions on the bottle are for regular tanks. You have good light and CO2 so need to add more. Here's a good thread to help you with dosing Seachem products.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmmm. Thanks, I'll try uping the dose of Flourish and see what effect that has. My understanding is that fuzz algae affects mainly plants and this algae is predominantly on the equipment. Pictured is my CO2 tubing covered with the stuff.


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

It looks like green beard algae to me. The "Zebra Snail" or Siamese Algae eater are known to take this kind of algae out.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd like to get some zebra snails to see if they'll touch it. Have any idea where I can get some?


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

Here they are also known as Olive snail.

http://www.azgardens.com/aquarium_snails.php

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1076

http://www.tropicalfish4u.co.uk/Invertebrates/Fresh_Water_Invertebrates/ZebraSnail

HTH & GL!!


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Olive Snails are a brackish water snail, Neritina reclivata. Zebra Snails are freshwater snails, Neritina natalensis. I would rather get the freshwater snails, my gH is very low.


----------

